# Doucette tin?



## dibdib (May 31, 2012)

Mystery Item! Found a rectangular, shallow tin with ornate design on lid and bottom is inscribed "Doucette". The only comprable info I found was it could have been a make tin from the 1920's. Any thoughts or website suggestions?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey Katy,

 You're not giving us much to go on here. No pictures, sizes, context...


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

Does it look like this??


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe this style??


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

They are makeup tins by the way, the second example was for powder and had a mirror and a puff...


----------

